# ms excel... a super tool



## POOLMANinCT (Oct 7, 2006)

I know a few of you guys are die hard excel users... I have been poking around in it for the last few months..
I think it is the most under valued program on the pc..

what have you guys been doing w. it, & who set it up for you?

& what are you electing not to do w. excel & why?

ray


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

I quite agree with you, it's the most powerful tool on anyone's computer.

I'm using and continuously refining a totally custom estimating program using excel that I use to estimate our projects with. It pulls pricing, skus, sizes, features, everything about a product with the click of a mouse on a drop down menu for a feature such as "sink" and plugs it all in. From there I'm working on having it create a custom output report to use to purchase materials from listing exactly the products and even which vendors to purchase them from, it also creates an automatic progress payment schedule, and a whole lot more.

it's pretty endless what you can do with it. I'm only using the tip of the iceberg on the potential of this right now, but I'm working on refining it almost everyday in some way.

Eventually my goal is for it to be used as the way a salesman will estimate any job for us.

Here is a small screen shot of what I'm talking about. I'd like to see what others are doing with excel.


----------



## POOLMANinCT (Oct 7, 2006)

mines not that pretty,
I have all my vendors books in excel (btw just ask your vendor, I bet my last buck they will make a excel disk w. their part codes manufacture part codes, book pricing, your discount & list pricing) makes very easy to pull # & do a purchase order.
I'm using it mostly for expenses & having my catalogs on hand, I also run it through pocket pc, big time saver for me..

looks great finly did u tweak a template or build it from scratch...

so far my excel use is week in the income areas.. creating & managing invoices/recievables.. been looking at some 3rf party excel packages, but I'm really hungry for a package I could use in the field.. as they are plentiful on the desktop side...
to sum it up excel is kicking butt, on quoting data expense tracking, daywork log, truck log and vendor info..

where is your excel "excelling"?
ray


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

Mike Finley said:


> I quite agree with you, it's the most powerful tool on anyone's computer.
> 
> I'm using and continuously refining a totally custom estimating program using excel that I use to estimate our projects with. It pulls pricing, skus, sizes, features, everything about a product with the click of a mouse on a drop down menu for a feature such as "sink" and plugs it all in. From there I'm working on having it create a custom output report to use to purchase materials from listing exactly the products and even which vendors to purchase them from, it also creates an automatic progress payment schedule, and a whole lot more.
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## POOLMANinCT (Oct 7, 2006)

so using it coops???


----------



## Danahy (Oct 17, 2006)

two thumbs up for excel, I'm nuts about it. I use it daily for problem solving. analysis of different scenerios of different things.. and such...


----------



## POOLMANinCT (Oct 7, 2006)

finly,

does you tablet run the full excel program or the bastardized window mobile excel?

if full version post make & model so I can get one.
ty
ry


----------



## user843839 (May 2, 2007)

Good morning everyone,

I'm curious about where or how you're learning to use Excel since some of you seem to be pretty sophisticated users.

Thank you.

Regards,

Tom


----------



## Danahy (Oct 17, 2006)

user843839 said:


> Good morning everyone,
> 
> I'm curious about where or how you're learning to use Excel since some of you seem to be pretty sophisticated users.
> 
> ...


College : Computer Programming Course


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

POOLMANinCT said:


> finly,
> 
> does you tablet run the full excel program or the bastardized window mobile excel?
> 
> ...


No, it runs the full programs, the tablet is running Windows XP professional so it will do anything the desktop does and more thanks to all the Microsoft "ink" features.

Toshiba Tecra m5 tablet PC



> I'm curious about where or how you're learning to use Excel since some of you seem to be pretty sophisticated users.


Been using it for about 10 years, plus the wife is an accountant so she knows the thing like the back of her hand.


----------



## POOLMANinCT (Oct 7, 2006)

I spent all wint [email protected] around w excel, and book excel for poolguys (dumbie).... so self taught....

finley looks like a nice machine, but I wouldn't trust it to the abuse of my sites or truck.... but I m hellbent on producing documents in the field now... think I'm going for rugged pc or a tablet that otterbox makes a case for... chopped mobile excel isn't cutting it.. I must have taught myself well


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

I agree with you, next one will probably be a tough book, IF, and it's a big if, IF they come out with a tablet pc that has a big screen. The screens that are/were available on the tough books that are tablets are too small to be effective to use for client presentations that I do.

I can baby my tablet, but when it comes time someday to hire an estimator... it will probably be unrealistic to expect the same level of carefulness.


----------



## Danahy (Oct 17, 2006)

I'd love a tough book... I have a brand new laptop, and I don't like the feeling of having such a fragile machine around with me all the time...


----------



## TridentOps (Feb 16, 2007)

*just spend some time with it*



user843839 said:


> Good morning everyone,
> 
> I'm curious about where or how you're learning to use Excel since some of you seem to be pretty sophisticated users.
> 
> ...



and after a while you figure it out. I did at least. Allthough I use OO Calc rather than excel now because its open Source. Same proggie, different name.


----------



## POOLMANinCT (Oct 7, 2006)

Danahy said:


> I'd love a tough book... I have a brand new laptop, and I don't like the feeling of having such a fragile machine around with me all the time...


check out www.otterbox.com bit prcey but the protection is awesome, after the sticker shock you will appreaciate 'em
I use the treo box & have used them for other pda, I won't buy a unit that they don't "box" jeez I am spammin'

ray


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

I just print out the documents I need and bind them in a nice presentation packet.

So if we don't close there on initial contact,
they have some useful information in an attractive display

That way there's no need to be carrying a thousand dollar piece of equipment in a work truck.

I leave the office at home.
Print the stuff and take it there for the customer to have.
They'll appreciate it more if they're shopping around.

= more deals


----------



## POOLMANinCT (Oct 7, 2006)

understood....

but my intent is to leave the work at work...

ray


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

MattCoops said:


> I just print out the documents I need and bind them in a nice presentation packet.
> 
> So if we don't close there on initial contact,
> they have some useful information in an attractive display
> ...


I don't like giving away designs. 3D drawings on the laptop are lookie lookie, no touchie touchie. :cheesygri Nobody takie takie and givie givie to somebody else.


----------



## POOLMANinCT (Oct 7, 2006)

hey dirt,

you use excel, what do you have set up?


----------



## POOLMANinCT (Oct 7, 2006)

ok im not rocking excel as hard as finley... but this program seems to improve by the minute... i just realize i can catolog customers pools &mechanicals by inserting photos into their files... if i can do this i can scan my hardcopy reciepts also...like i said getting better by the minute... 
apparently excel is becoming an obsession of mine... i swear i used to be a really cool guy!!!!

ray


----------



## Danahy (Oct 17, 2006)

POOLMANinCT said:


> check out www.otterbox.com bit prcey but the protection is awesome, after the sticker shock you will appreaciate 'em
> I use the treo box & have used them for other pda, I won't buy a unit that they don't "box" jeez I am spammin'
> 
> ray


Nice cases. Wish I knew about those, before buying a regular soft case.


----------

